
Testing Nvidia GTX 1050 on Generative Adversarial Network (GAN) - pvsukale3
https://stdlog.net/logs/show/testing-nvidia-gtx-1050-on-generative-adversarial-network-gan-cd9186
======
harwoodr
It would be nice if there was a comparison to other GPUs, or even a
cost/efficiency comparison.

